# No signal !



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

H'i Folks,
Please bear with me as this is my first post, and I'm not sure of all the rules yet. Thanks.
Anyway, I've just built a new desktop computer and everything seemed to be going alright until I powered it up for the first time. My problem is my monitor just says "no signal" I think I've connected everything up alright from the PSU but I'm not absolutely sure, this my first attempt so it's all pretty new to me. I keep thinking I've missed something. The motherboard is a: Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H-rev-1, with a CIT 1016 Glos black micro ATX PC computer case mATX with a PSU A 500W power unit.
I don't know what else to do. So I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. It would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.
STUMPTXXX.



*
*


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 22, 2020)

Have you got a video cable going from the GPU to the monitor, and set the input on the monitor to the correct port?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 22, 2020)

please fill the spec of your pc first


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> Have you got a video cable going from the GPU to the monitor, and set the input on the monitor to the correct port?


H'i Kayjay, thanks for your reply. I have my computer connected to my monitor with a VGA slot, and obviously a mains cable. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "a video cable going from the GPU to the monitor". I don't know what they are.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Is the cable from the monitor connected to the Motherboard or a graphics card?
What Processor is installed?


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Is the cable from the monitor connected to the Motherboard or a graphics card?
> What Processor is installed?


H'i Caring, thanks for your interest. The monitor is connected to the back of the computer via a VAG socket which is connected to the motherboard. The Processor is:  AM4 Socket: -    AMD    Ryzen™ processor -    AMD    7th    Generation    A-series/Athlon™ processors


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 22, 2020)

Processor - Full name please and since it is AMD also RAM, full name there as well.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 22, 2020)

It's possible the motherboard might need to have it's Bios updated to recognise the 7th Gen Processor as the 3000 series came along later and early version of that Motherboard can't run without the update.
Later versions shipped in a box marked Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> It's possible the motherboard might need to have it's Bios updated to recognise the 7th Gen Processor as the 3000 series came along later and early version of that Motherboard can't run without the update.
> Later versions shipped in a box marked Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready.


Have you any idea how I can update the Bios if I can't get it up on the monitor?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 22, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Have you any idea how I can update the Bios if I can't get it up on the monitor?


You can’t with that motherboard. Why don’t you answer our questios? You made the computer so you must know what components you put inside. Since the MB doesn’t have a LED ready-out of the post you don’t have any idea why it doesn't post. If we are to help ......


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You can’t with that motherboard. Why don’t you answer our questios? You made the computer so you must know what components you put inside. Since the MB doesn’t have a LED ready-out of the post you don’t have any idea why it doesn't post. If we are to help ......


After watching various videos on youtube, I thought I was competent enough to build a desktop computer myself. After looking at different M/B and other items that were compatible. I bought this M/B as a bundle.. and I thought I only had to connect to PSU, configure the Bios, add an o/s and thought everything would be working ok. I was obviously wrong. I will have to contact Gigabyte and see what they suggest. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 22, 2020)

@stumpyxxx can you update your system specs or share the exact models of your components? You've got motherboard covered. You mentioned a 7th gen A-series processor, but which one? The motherboard shouldn't need a BIOS update as the 7th gen Athlons were launched back in 2017. If it's easier, you could probably just share a link to the bundle you purchased...


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 22, 2020)

Stumpy, do you have graphic card, I think no?
You have monitor cable connected to motherboard port, right?
My guess is your CPU does not have on-board graphics.
So, as already asked what CPU do you have exactly? Model number please.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 22, 2020)

Tom.699 said:


> Stumpy, do you have graphic card, I think no?
> You have monitor cable connected to motherboard port, right?
> My guess is your CPU does not have on-board graphics.
> So, as already asked what CPU do you have exactly? Model number please.


H'i Tom.699,
Here is all the information from where I purchased it. Gigabyte.

*CPU Family: *AMD Ryzen 3 *Processor Number: *3200G *CPU Speed: *3.6 GHz*L3 Cache: *4 MB*Socket: *AM4 *Architecture: *Zen+ *Technology: *12 nm*Number of Cores: *4 cores*Number of Threads: *8 threads*Memory**Description: *Generic  *Motherboard**Integrated Sound: *Realtek® ALC887 *Integrated Network: *Realtek® GbE *Network Speeds Supported: *10/100/1000 Mbps*Form Factor: *Micro ATX Motherboard *SATA Connectors: *4 x SATA III *S/PDIF Connectors: *1 x S/PDIF Out *USB Connectors: *1 x USB 3.0
2 x USB 2.0*Cooling Fan Support: *1 x CPU Fan
1 x System Fan*Chassis Intrusion Connector: *1 x Chassis Intrusion *Speaker: *1 x Speaker *TPM Header: *1 x TPM *Power Connector Port: *1 x 20+4-pin ATX
1 x 4+4-pin EPS*Other Connectors: *1 x M.2, Socket 3, M Key (Type 2242/2260/2280/22110) *Number of PCI Express Slots: *1 x PCI Express 3.0 x16
2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1*Maximum RAM: *32 GB*Memory Bus Speed: *3200(O.C.) / 2933(O.C.) / 2667* / 2400 / 2133 MHz*Memory Type: *DDR4 *Memory Slot: *2 x DIMM *Operating Systems Supported: *Microsoft® Windows® 10 64-bit *BIOS: *1 x 128 Mbit flash
Use of licensed AMI UEFI BIOS
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.7, WfM 2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI 5.0*Warranty**Warranty: *3 Years *Parts: *3 Years*Labour: *3 Years*Rear Panel I/O Ports**Keyboard/Mouse Combo Port: *1 x Combo port *Keyboard Port: *N/A *Mouse Port: *N/A *USB Ports: *4 x USB 3.0
2 x USB 2.0*VGA Port: *Yes *DVI Port: *Yes *HDMI Port: *Yes *DisplayPorts: *No *Ethernet Connectors (RJ-45): *1 x RJ-45 *Audio Line Out Ports: *1 x 3.5mm Jack 
                                About Us


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok, thx, so your CPU has on-board graphics.

You don't have video card, you are using CPU graphics, right?

When you turn computer on what is happening? Are fans spinning, lights turning on? Any beeps? Just nothing on monitor?

Are you sure all power cables are connected correctly. In particular big power connector on the edge of motherboard and small 8 pin next to CPU?

What monitor cable you use? I mean which port on motherboard, VGA (black on top), DVI (white bottom), HDMI (smallest one next to two others).

Are you sure monitor is set to correct input? (I assume you know that monitor itself works)


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2020)

Tom.699 said:


> What monitor cable you use? I mean which port on motherboard, VGA (black on top), DVI (white bottom), HDMI (smallest one next to two others).
> 
> Are you sure monitor is set to correct input? (I assume you know that monitor itself works)



If nothing is faulty, this looks to be a possible problem. VGA only supports up to 1920x1200 res (I checked the mobo manual). Monitor-cable-connection seems likely. Somewhere along there.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 22, 2020)

Double check your cable connections, make sure monitor is set to the proper input source. As @Tom.699 mentioned, what's happening inside your system? Are your fans spinning?


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

Tom.699 said:


> Ok, thx, so your CPU has on-board graphics.
> 
> You don't have video card, you are using CPU graphics, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm using CPU graphics, and no I don't have a video card.
When I turn on the computer, the on/off button lights up, all fans are spinning, there are no beeps, and the only thing on the monitor is the message "no signal" All cables connected correctly including the main large motherboard connections and the small 8 pins one too. The monitor connection I'm using is the VGA. I know the monitor is working fine as it is normally used for my wife's desktop computer, I've just borrowed it. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "is the monitor set to the correct input". How do I do that?
There is one other thing that might have some bearing on this issue is when I try to turn it off with the on/off switch, it doesn't turn off, I have to turn it off at the plug socket. I put that down to is that you normally switch off by shutting down with the computer software.



the54thvoid said:


> If nothing is faulty, this looks to be a possible problem. VGA only supports up to 1920x1200 res (I checked the mobo manual). Monitor-cable-connection seems likely. Somewhere along there.
> 
> View attachment 163071


Checked and double-checked cables, all good. they all work on my wife's desktop computer.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Checked and double-checked cables, all good. they all work on my wife's desktop computer.


We're not saying the cables are faulty, just incorrect for your use on that system.
What works on hers may not work on the new system.
Post pics of connections and cables if you can.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 23, 2020)

> I'm not sure what you mean when you say "is the monitor set to the correct input". How do I do that?



I mean if monitor has multiple inputs you may need to manually select which one is currently used using monitor menu/buttons.

Can you try it with other port, HDMI for example? You can connect it to your TV for test.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Yes, I'm using CPU graphics, and no I don't have a video card.
> When I turn on the computer, the on/off button lights up, all fans are spinning, there are no beeps, and the only thing on the monitor is the message "no signal" All cables connected correctly including the main large motherboard connections and the small 8 pins one too. The monitor connection I'm using is the VGA. I know the monitor is working fine as it is normally used for my wife's desktop computer, I've just borrowed it. I'm not sure what you mean when you say "is the monitor set to the correct input". How do I do that?
> There is one other thing that might have some bearing on this issue is when I try to turn it off with the on/off switch, it doesn't turn off, I have to turn it off at the plug socket. I put that down to is that you normally switch off by shutting down with the computer software.
> 
> ...


If it's a regular bog-standard monitor, it'll have either touch captive buttons or physical buttons to activate the on-screen display. The on/off switch should also be one of those buttons, afaik there's never been any monitor that needs to be shut off in software. They all have on/off buttons. You need to find the buttons to activate the OSD and change the input setting to match the port you're using. Again, pictures would be helpful, along with the model name of the monitor.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 23, 2020)

It would be handy to know exactly the make and model number of the monitor because the mobo has VGA, DVI and HDMI outputs.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> We're not saying the cables are faulty, just incorrect for your use on that system.
> What works on hers may not work on the new system.
> Post pics of connections and cables if you can.


H'i Caring1, I've tried the monitor connected to a neighbours computer as well and it's fine, I've also connected my new computer to his monitor, and it comes up with the same message "No signal"


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2020)

@stumpyxxx 

Can you provide a picture please of the PC mobo (your actual build) with power running?

For example:






Can you try using an HDMI cable:





And can you tell us what monitor you are using, and check it has HDMI inputs?

Using the HDMI cables will help us determine if there's any weird connectivity issue between your build and the monitor. My PC had a 'no signal' and it was down to not choosing the DP (displayport) input on the monitor (manual buttons).


Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> H'i Caring1, I've tried the monitor connected to a neighbours computer as well and it's fine, I've also connected my new computer to his monitor, and it comes up with the same message "No signal"


does your board hooked to speaker so you can hear any beep

somehow i suspect the ram


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> does your board hooked to speaker so you can hear any beep
> 
> somehow i suspect the ram


So did I in the beginning and asked for the specs but never got an answer. But if the parts are shipped as build-your-own PC I assume that the RAM is OK, but......


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> So did I in the beginning and asked for the specs but never got an answer. But if the parts are shipped as build-your-own PC I assume that the RAM is OK, but......


yeah, the OP got some where
since he didn't fill the specs and put some pics, i guess we'll leave it for a while


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 23, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> If it's a regular bog-standard monitor, it'll have either touch captive buttons or physical buttons to activate the on-screen display. The on/off switch should also be one of those buttons, afaik there's never been any monitor that needs to be shut off in software. They all have on/off buttons. You need to find the buttons to activate the OSD and change the input setting to match the port you're using. Again, pictures would be helpful, along with the model name of the monitor.


Think OP is talking about turning off the PC, not the monitor.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> We're not saying the cables are faulty, just incorrect for your use on that system.
> What works on hers may not work on the new system.
> Post pics of connections and cables if you can.


I've attached the pictures you require.



milewski1015 said:


> Think OP is talking about turning off the PC, not the monitor.


Yes, I am talking about computer not monitor. Sorry about that.



mstenholm said:


> So did I in the beginning and asked for the specs but never got an answer. But if the parts are shipped as build-your-own PC I assume that the RAM is OK, but......


I'm sorry about that. I've sent all the specs, I've sent them to Tom699 post.


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Yes, I am talking about computer not monitor. Sorry about that.


No worries, I understood what you meant okay. 



stumpyxxx said:


> I'm sorry about that. I've sent all the specs, I've sent them to Tom699 post.


So those are just the specs for your CPU and motherboard - @mstenholm is interested about the rest of your components: model numbers for RAM, storage, PSU, etc.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> I've attached the pictures you require.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am talking about computer not monitor. Sorry about that.
> ...


No you didn’t. The RAM was blank!

I just noticed that there is corrosion on both the PSU and the MB picture. Return it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2020)

Sounds to me that the motherboard bios may not be set for integrated graphics and is defaulting to the PCI-E slot.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm guessing the BIOS on the motherboard probably needs to be updated to support the 3200G.  See if there is a sticker on the motherboard that lists the current BIOS version, it might even be listed on the box the motherboard came in.



mstenholm said:


> I just noticed that there is corrosion on both the PSU and the MB picture. Return it.



That's his monitor, and it isn't corrosion it's dust(I'm guessing smoker).


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 23, 2020)

It could be usefull to reset the bios to see if Tatty_One's guess is correct.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm guessing the BIOS on the motherboard probably needs to be updated to support the 3200G.  See if there is a sticker on the motherboard that lists the current BIOS version, it might even be listed on the box the motherboard came in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's his monitor, and it isn't corrosion it's dust(I'm guessing smoker).


Ups. Brown dust.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2020)

Monitor: Avanhard XM19A.

WTF is that?

I'm going out on a limb. Your AMD PC is not compatible with the wam-bam monitor you appear to have found in a skip.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> Monitor: Avanhard XM19A.
> 
> WTF is that?
> 
> I'm going out on a limb. Your AMD PC is not compatible with the wam-bam monitor you appear to have found in a skip.


Did I miss the post where OP said that wife's monitor didn’t work either?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 23, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Did I miss the post where OP said that wife's monitor didn’t work either?



No, you didn't. It works with the wife's PC but we dont know anything about it.

The monitor is a relic, I can't locate an active website - my browser sends me back to a Virgin Media search page. We dont know if OP's neighbour used an HDMI connection. We can assume the up to date PC build isn't compatible with the aforementioned monitor. The OP states the PC did not work with the neighbours PC, but the monitor did. That only infers the neighbours PC is compatible with said, Avanhard monitor. It's a dead brand. We don't know the specs of his neighbours PC either (it works with his monitor).

@stumpyxxx  - you still haven't supplied an internal pic of the mobo (plan view).

To be fair - this looks like a compatibility issue, or at worst, the PC is borked. RMA.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> No, you didn't. It works with the wife's PC but we dont know anything about it.



He didn't say the monitor worked with his wife's PC, he said his wife's monitor didn't work with his PC.

Not that it matters, the monitor can be ancient, that isn't a reason it shouldn't work.

That's why I'm still betting on a BIOS issue. The A320 is an older board, and I'm guessing it didn't ship with a BIOS that supports 3rd Gen CPUs.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> He didn't say the monitor worked with his wife's PC, he said his wife's monitor didn't work with his PC.
> 
> Not that it matter, the monitor can be ancient, that isn't a reason it shouldn't work.
> 
> That's why I'm still betting on a BIOS issue. The A320 is an older board, and I'm guessing it didn't ship with a BIOS that supports 3rd Gen CPUs.


H'i newtekie1, here is a link to the exact motherboard bundle I have:




*CCL 4.0GHz AMD Quad Core Ryzen 3 3200G Bundle - Gigabyte A320M-S2H Mothe...*






newtekie1 said:


> He didn't say the monitor worked with his wife's PC, he said his wife's monitor didn't work with his PC.
> 
> Not that it matter, the monitor can be ancient, that isn't a reason it shouldn't work.
> 
> That's why I'm still betting on a BIOS issue. The A320 is an older board, and I'm guessing it didn't ship with a BIOS that supports 3rd Gen CPUs.


If its a BIOS issue, how can I update it when it won't show on the monitor?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> H'i newtekie1, here is a link to the exact motherboard bundle I have:
> *CCL 4.0GHz AMD Quad Core Ryzen 3 3200G Bundle - Gigabyte A320M-S2H Mothe...*



That link doesn't work, it only works for your ebay account because it is a link to your order.  I did find this, which I assume is the same bundle you bought.









						CCL 4.0GHz AMD Ryzen 3 3200G Bundle - 16GB, Gigabyte A320M-S2H Motherboard  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CCL 4.0GHz AMD Ryzen 3 3200G Bundle - 16GB, Gigabyte A320M-S2H Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




It says it comes assembled and tested, but says it is unopened.  Did the CPU and RAM come assembled, or did you have to put the CPU in the motherboard?



stumpyxxx said:


> If its a BIOS issue, how can I update it when it won't show on the monitor?



You will have to find an older processor to sue to boot the computer and update the BIOS.

However, if it's true that they assembled the board CPU and RAM and tested it before shipping it to you, it could be some other issue.  Of course, it's an ebay seller, so its 50/50 they actually tested it before shipping it.

Do you have another power supply you can test the system with?


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> It could be usefull to reset the bios to see if Tatty_One's guess is correct.


H'i blobster21, If it is a BIOS issue, is there any way I can update it when it won't even show on the monitor?


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 23, 2020)

newtekie1, I think is not this item
item id in his link is 113810109083, I got it here

RAM is not included in bundle!

So, maybe OP does not have the RAM, computer does not beep because no beeper is connected??

Edit: Stumpy, please take a picture of motherboard, showing memory slots.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 23, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> That link doesn't work, it only works for your ebay account because it is a link to your order.  I did find this, which I assume is the same bundle you bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did arrive unopened. The CPU was already assembled, but there wasn't any RAM, I had to supply and fit that myself. which I did with two 4GB DDR4 PC4 2133p computer memory module P/N: 798033-001. Unfortunately, I don't have access to another power supply to test, although the fans run, dvd opens and shuts, and the on/off light works.











Tom.699 said:


> newtekie1, I think is not this item
> item id in his link is 113810109083, I got it here
> 
> RAM is not included in bundle!
> ...


Hello, again Tom.699,
Your right there was no RAM. I had to supply and fit myself with two 4GB DDR4 PC4 2133p computer memory module P/N: 798033-001. and I don't think a beeper came with the motherboard or the case. If you still want pics of memory slots I will send them.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, if not too much trouble please post pictures of motherboard.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 23, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> H'i blobster21, If it is a BIOS issue, is there any way I can update it when it won't even show on the monitor?



Resetting the bios is as simple as removing the CR2032 battery from its socket during 30sec and putting it back into place.

The bios should be reset to factory default values, including the "initial display output" set to Integrated Graphic Device, as Tatty-One mentioned before.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 23, 2020)

So, what we know so far:

1. CPU - Ryzen 3 3200G
2. Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H-rev-1
3. Case - CIT 1016 Gloss black micro ATX PC computer
4. PSU - 500W that came with the case
5. No discrete video card
6. RAM - 2x 4GB DDR4 PC4 2133p (P/N: 798033-001)
7. Monitor - Avanhard XM19A, has one D-Sub (VGA) and 1 DVI port.
8. Connected with D-SUB (VGA) cable
9. On power on fans are spinning, lights turn on, DVD drive opens/closes. Nothing on monitor!
10. Monitor works fine with OP wife's computer.
11. Monitor works fine with a neighbours computer. We don't know which connector was used!
12. OP computer connected to a naighbours monitor behaves the same as with his monitor - no signal. Again we don't know what cable (VGA?)

Assuming VGA cable was used with naighbours and wife's computer it would mean that cable is ok.
Still can be checked with DVI if OP has or can borrow a cable.

RAM is not on compatibility list and we know Ryzen is picky about memory. Maybe it is a problem.

Seems there is no speaker/beeper in the case, hard to tell from case info I found (i.e., no info about that detail).
*Stumpy *can you double check if there is no speaker on the front of the case (from inside) and if any cable in the bunch has speaker written on connector?

Maybe it is a BIOS issue. Don't know if it is possible that it may be set to use discrete graphic instead of on-board but there is none?

You can do as blobster said or use CLR_CMOS jumper on motherboard.
If you want to use CLR_CMOS* turn off computer, unplug it from the wall outlet *and connect two pins marked below with metal object for few seconds.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 24, 2020)

Tom.699 said:


> Yes, if not too much trouble please post pictures of motherboard.


Sending pics.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you.
What is this brownish-orange stuff above M2 connector, on right site Serial SATA writing? it not supposed to be there.
Can you clean it. It may be shorting paths under it.

Did you try resetting CMOS?

Memory looks weird, I'm not sure if I'm seeing right but it looks like they are different. Looks like right one does not have a chip on top and others are shifted.
Are you sure they are identical? Is it just picture and I'm seeing things?

Try removing right DIMM and power on computer with just one. What happens? If still no signal try remove that one and put another one. Still nothing try second memory slot.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Double check the front panel wires connected to the lower edge of the Motherboard, the Power Switch appears to be connected in reverse.
Here's a link to the Manual for that Motherboard:


			https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-a320m-s2h_1001_v2_e.pdf


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Sending pics.



So I looked at the pictures.  Did you plug a floppy drive connector from the PSU into a fan header?!

That seems like a pretty quick way to fry a motherboard.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 24, 2020)

Good catch !

ohhhhh snap


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 24, 2020)

O boy, I think he did


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 24, 2020)

i agree, some brands don't want to mixed and match
in this case i dunno what it's



Caring1 said:


> Double check the front panel wires connected to the lower edge of the Motherboard, the Power Switch appears to be connected in reverse.
> Here's a link to the Manual for that Motherboard:
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-a320m-s2h_1001_v2_e.pdf


for some reason gigabyte skip the front panel part, or i just miss it


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 24, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> So I looked at the pictures.  Did you plug a floppy drive connector from the PSU into a fan header?!
> 
> That seems like a pretty quick way to fry a motherboard.



Well spotted.

PSU molex connector straight onto system fan? Ouch. @stumpyxxx - take that PSU connection off the system fan header. That's not how the case fan should be connected.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 24, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> So I looked at the pictures.  Did you plug a floppy drive connector from the PSU into a fan header?!
> 
> That seems like a pretty quick way to fry a motherboard.


Yup! what a fu#*ing idiot. It was the only connector on the PSU which would fit. I thought it would have to be connected for the case fan to work. I have now disconnected it and all the fans still work ok. I didn't realize it was for a floppy drive. (do they still make them!!!) The monitor still says no signal, but that's probably because as you say, I've probably now fried the board.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 24, 2020)

Unfortunately it seems motherboard may be fried: here and here.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 24, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Sending pics.





Tom.699 said:


> Thank you.
> What is this brownish-orange stuff above M2 connector, on right site Serial SATA writing? it not supposed to be there.
> Can you clean it. It may be shorting paths under it.
> 
> ...





stumpyxxx said:


> H'i Folks,
> Please bear with me as this is my first post, and I'm not sure of all the rules yet. Thanks.
> Anyway, I've just built a new desktop computer and everything seemed to be going alright until I powered it up for the first time. My problem is my monitor just says "no signal" I think I've connected everything up alright from the PSU but I'm not absolutely sure, this my first attempt so it's all pretty new to me. I keep thinking I've missed something. The motherboard is a: Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H-rev-1, with a CIT 1016 Glos black micro ATX PC computer case mATX with a PSU A 500W power unit.
> I don't know what else to do. So I was wondering if anyone could help me with this. It would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.
> ...


H'i everybody,
I would just like to say a huge big thank you to everyone who was kind enough to help me get this problem sorted out. Everyone was very courteous and patient with me. I really can't thank you all enough. I was lucky I didn't fry my board. Many thanks again.

Stumpy.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 24, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> H'i everybody,
> I would just like to say a huge big thank you to everyone who was kind enough to help me get this problem sorted out. Everyone was very courteous and patient with me. I really can't thank you all enough. I was lucky I didn't fry my board. Many thanks again.
> 
> Stumpy.


You say that you didn’t fry your mother board. Does that mean that the PC is running now?


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 24, 2020)

Glad it works and this floppy power connector didn't damage motherboard. 
*micropage7* was right suspecting memory, how at that point no idea


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 24, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You say that you didn’t fry your mother board. Does that mean that the PC is running now?


Yes thanks, I took out one of the Ram sticks, switch on and everything is working. Just a few minor adjustments and I'll be up and running.



Tom.699 said:


> Glad it works and this floppy power connector didn't damage motherboard.
> *micropage7* was right suspecting memory, how at that point no idea


No, I didn't have a fry up, very lucky, thanks to everyone and of course your self. Thanks again.



stumpyxxx said:


> H'i everybody,
> I would just like to say a huge big thank you to everyone who was kind enough to help me get this problem sorted out. Everyone was very courteous and patient with me. I really can't thank you all enough. I was lucky I didn't fry my board. Many thanks again.
> 
> Stumpy.


Hello again folks, me again.
Does anyone know where I can purchase a SK Hynix 4GB 1RX8 PC4-2133P-UA1-11 RAM at a reasonable price, and are refurbished one any good?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2020)

Is this them?









						SK Hynix 4GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P CAS-15 Memory Kit
					

Buy SK Hynix 4GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P CAS-15 Memory Kit - HMA451R7MFR8N-Approved Selection For Only £15.4557(ex VAT) Online from SmartTeck. . See our other SK Hynix products.




					www.smartteck.co.uk


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 25, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Is this them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Tatty_one. I've just purchased one, apparently, it was the last one. Free postage too. Thanks again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Thanks for that Tatty_one. I've just purchased one, apparently, it was the last one. Free postage too. Thanks again.


Well your a neighbour.... gotta look after the neighbours!


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 27, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Well your a neighbour.... gotta look after the neighbours!


H'i Tater_one,


Tom.699 said:


> Glad it works and this floppy power connector didn't damage motherboard.
> *micropage7* was right suspecting memory, how at that point no idea


H'i Tom699.
Just a quick one, I hope!
As I don't have a speaker that beeps on startup on my new build, can I install the one from my old computer? If I can, do I connect it to the motherboard where it says, SPEAKER? Only the speaker I have is only 2 pin whereas the motherboard connection is 4 pin. do I use just 2 of the pins, or is there some other way to connect it.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 28, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Just a quick one, I hope!
> As I don't have a speaker that beeps on startup on my new build, can I install the one from my old computer? If I can, do I connect it to the motherboard where it says, SPEAKER? Only the speaker I have is only 2 pin whereas the motherboard connection is 4 pin. do I use just 2 of the pins, or is there some other way to connect it.


Yes, your old speaker has two wires, the 4 pin connector on the motherboard does not use the two pins in the middle, connect positive (red) to the left pin (closest to the rear of the PC) and negative to the right pin.
This is shown on page 17 of the manual for your Motherboard on the Gigabyte website.


----------



## Tom.699 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes, as Caring1 wrote or you can buy a new one. Something like this (2 but cheaper than any single I found).


----------



## stumpyxxx (Jul 28, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Yes, your old speaker has two wires, the 4 pin connector on the motherboard does not use the two pins in the middle, connect positive (red) to the left pin (closest to the rear of the PC) and negative to the right pin.
> This is shown on page 17 of the manual for your Motherboard on the Gigabyte website.


Thanks, Caring1, I guest that was the case but wasn't sure. You've made it a lot more clear to me now, so I'll go ahead and install it. Thanks again.



Tom.699 said:


> Yes, as Caring1 wrote or you can buy a new one. Something like this (2 but cheaper than any single I found).


I've just had a look, I was surprised how cheap they are. I'll try the one I've already got, but if that doesn't work, or have any problems, I'll get a new one. Anyway, thank for the info.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 2, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Thanks, Caring1, I guest that was the case but wasn't sure. You've made it a lot more clear to me now, so I'll go ahead and install it. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> I've just had a look, I was surprised how cheap they are. I'll try the one I've already got, but if that doesn't work, or have any problems, I'll get a new one. Anyway, thank for the info.


Hello folks, I'm back, So sorry to bother you all yet again.
This time it's my Bios. I'm trying to get into it. According to my manual, I have to press delete on my keyboard when the computer is powering up. The problem is I've only got a wireless keyboard and mouse. So is there any other way I can get into Bios?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 3, 2020)

USB should be enabled by default in the BIOS, so the keyboard should work.
If delete doesn't work, try F2, start tapping that key as soon as the Num Lock light comes on the keyboard.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> USB should be enabled by default in the BIOS, so the keyboard should work.
> If delete doesn't work, try F2, start tapping that key as soon as the Num Lock light comes on the keyboard.


Thanks for contacting me Caring1. What I'm trying to say is the only keyboard and mouse I have are wireless. That's why I wondered if there was any other way of entering the bios?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 3, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> Thanks for contacting me Caring1. What I'm trying to say is the only keyboard and mouse I have are wireless. That's why I wondered if there was any other way of entering the bios?


I understood that the first time you wrote it.
A wireless keyboard generally needs a receiver plugged in to a USB socket to function.
The keyboard should still work when booting up, there is no other means of entering the Bios without a keyboard, unless you have an older corded model with the PS2 plug and corresponding socket on the Motherboard.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I understood that the first time you wrote it.
> A wireless keyboard generally needs a receiver plugged in to a USB socket to function.
> The keyboard should still work when booting up, there is no other means of entering the Bios without a keyboard, unless you have an older corded model with the PS2 plug and corresponding socket on the Motherboard.


It might be a bluetooth-only keyboard (so no USB dongle), in which case it won't work pre-boot.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I understood that the first time you wrote it.
> A wireless keyboard generally needs a receiver plugged into a USB socket to function.
> The keyboard should still work when booting up, there is no other means of entering the Bios without a keyboard, unless you have an older corded model with the PS2 plug and corresponding socket on the Motherboard.


After listening to your advice, I finally managed to get into Bios by tapping F2. This is the first time I have ever been into a Bios setup, and now that I'm in, I'm finding it more complicated than I expected and will need some help please if you don't mind Carin1. The first thing what happened was, as soon  I was in Bios my mouse and keyboard worked fine, but when I come back out and into normal settings, they both stopped working again. The next thing is I can't get on the internet do I have to activate it in Bios, if so how do I do that?


kayjay010101 said:


> It might be a bluetooth-only keyboard (so no USB dongle), in which case it won't work pre-boot.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## milewski1015 (Aug 3, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> but when I come back out and into normal settings


What do you mean by this? When you leave the BIOS and enter Windows?



stumpyxxx said:


> I can't get on the internet do I have to activate it in Bios


That motherboard doesn't have integrated Wifi, so you have to have an ethernet cable plugged in. If you do, it's possible the ethernet port is disabled, either in device manager in Windows or in the BIOS (then it won't show in device manager).


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 3, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> What do you mean by this? When you leave the BIOS and enter Windows?
> 
> 
> That motherboard doesn't have integrated Wifi, so you have to have an ethernet cable plugged in. If you do, it's possible the ethernet port is disabled, either in device manager in Windows or in the BIOS (then it won't show in device manager).


What I meant when I said "I leave Bios then restart the computer and enter windows 7" was I am using a hard drive from my other computer which is hardly been used, just 223 GB out of 1000 GB, which already has windows 7 on it which appears to be working ok.



milewski1015 said:


> What do you mean by this? When you leave the BIOS and enter Windows?
> 
> 
> That motherboard doesn't have integrated Wifi, so you have to have an ethernet cable plugged in. If you do, it's possible the ethernet port is disabled, either in device manager in Windows or in the BIOS (then it won't show in device manager).


I have an ethernet cable already plugged in. So If It's not in the device manager how do I activate the ethernet port in the BIOS?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Using a drive with an Operating System on it, from another build is never a good idea.
Too many variables like Chipset and drivers come in to play which can cause issues such as you are finding.
You should do a clean install of the Operating System and download all necessary drivers (Chipset, Audio, Ethernet etc) from the Motherboard manufacturers website for your particular model, on to a USB stick using another computer connected to the internet.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 5, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Using a drive with an Operating System on it, from another build is never a good idea.
> Too many variables like Chipset and drivers come in to play which can cause issues such as you are finding.
> You should do a clean install of the Operating System and download all necessary drivers (Chipset, Audio, Ethernet etc) from the Motherboard manufacturers website for your particular model, on to a USB stick using another computer connected to the internet.


H'i again Caring1
I've downloaded Chipset, Audio, Lan, and utility on and off onto an external hard drive, as I haven't got a spare USB stick. Hope that's ok. I don't know what to do next, and is there any way I can do what you said, without losing my files and photos, etc.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 5, 2020)

stumpyxxx said:


> H'i again Caring1
> I've downloaded Chipset, Audio, Lan, and utility on and off onto an external hard drive, as I haven't got a spare USB stick. Hope that's ok. I don't know what to do next, and is there any way I can do what you said, without losing my files and photos, etc.


You'd have to back up your files, you say you have an external drive so if that has enough capacity that should do. Transfer all your stuff onto that, then install Windows from scratch, and transfer your stuff back. 
For the drivers, they're most likely .exe files packed in a .zip or .rar, right? So you'd have to pack them out (Windows 10 has a built in tool to open .zip files, but I recommend using 7Zip) and then run the .exe file to install them.


----------



## stumpyxxx (Aug 6, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> You'd have to back up your files, you say you have an external drive so if that has enough capacity that should do. Transfer all your stuff onto that, then install Windows from scratch, and transfer your stuff back.
> For the drivers, they're most likely .exe files packed in a .zip or .rar, right? So you'd have to pack them out (Windows 10 has a built in tool to open .zip files, but I recommend using 7Zip) and then run the .exe file to install them.


H'i kajay,
Let me just say thanks for taking an interest, it's most appreciated. Believe me, I need all the help I can get.
Right my first problem is this new build won't let me transfer my files, photos, etc. I can't get it to recognize my external hard drive, or USB sticks, or anything I put into any of the USB drives. Just after I boot up, It says this windows 7 is not genuine, and then goes into safe mode, and tells me to purchase a product key.
Well, I have got a new Windows 7 complete with a product key ready to install when I'm ready, but like you said I need to transfer my files first. I even tried putting the hard drive back into the computer it came from. I'm stuck, I don't know what else to do. I can't do it through easy window transfer because I can't get on the internet until I download the drivers. I've got myself into a right mess


----------

